# 1st time compound bow owner/hunter... could use some help



## Cougars52 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am new to bowhunting and have been trying to find a good starting bow. I quickly realized there are literally thousands of possibilities. A man told me the other day buying a bow is like buying a car. Just because it is new does not make it better than an older one and there are countless accessories one can add to a compound bow. I have been looking at a Parker Trailblazer XP. Is that a good bow to start out with? The price is not too crazy but still not cheap. Any advice or suggestions would be great. I am also a 31 inch draw length and trying to spend around $400 to $500.

Thanks,
52


----------



## TrkyFrk (Jan 9, 2009)

Your gonna get a thousand different answers with this question. Here's my 2 cents. Go out and shoot as many new bows you can that are in your price range and buy the one that best fits you and shoots best for you. Anyone on here can give you their oppinion but when it comes down to it you are the one who will be shootn the bow and it's gotta feel good in your hand. Good luck. T.F.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

YUP! What he said.

Try all the chocolates in the box!:darkbeer:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*get a forgiving bow....*

:shade:for first time shooters get a bow with a 7 inch + brace height they are more forgiving.


----------

